# Tivo Bolt OTA bad reception just one channel in Chicago



## policeman51 (Jan 30, 2017)

I live in the Chicago area about 25 miles out from the city.
I have the Tivo Bolt OTA and ClearStream 2MAX antenna along with the ClearStream Juice preamp.

Everything is working normal and reception for all scanned channels works fine except for one, WMAQ-DT (Digital) Channel 29 (5.1) NBC.
I've did some troubleshooting by connecting the antenna directly to the TV and the reception is better, it scrambles sometimes, but not nearly as much when connected to the Tivo Bolt.
I've tried rescanning several times and even reset the Bolt to factory defaults. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or is this just their antenna issue. I've read last year they had a temporary antenna at the Hancock building and it was moving to the Willis Tower in 2020, but I didn't know if that was completed yet.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Your TV will have a little better receptionr than the BOLT. The bolt has a splitter built in to get the signal to all 4 tuners. Since the signal still breaks up with your TV, just not as bad, it sounds like you need a little stronger signal. *In general*, the higher the antenna, the better, and in the open. Not in an attic.


----------



## policeman51 (Jan 30, 2017)

LarryAtHome said:


> Your TV will have a little better receptionr than the BOLT. The bolt has a splitter built in to get the signal to all 4 tuners. Since the signal still breaks up with your TV, just not as bad, it sounds like you need a little stronger signal. *In general*, the higher the antenna, the better, and in the open. Not in an attic.


Thanks. The antenna is jn the attic. Weekend project will be to move it outside and home for the best.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

policeman51 said:


> I live in the Chicago area about 25 miles out from the city.
> I have the Tivo Bolt OTA and ClearStream 2MAX antenna along with the ClearStream Juice preamp.
> 
> Everything is working normal and reception for all scanned channels works fine except for one, WMAQ-DT (Digital) Channel 29 (5.1) NBC.
> ...


What is the channel strength of 29?


----------



## policeman51 (Jan 30, 2017)

sssSMOKING said:


> What is the channel strength of 29?


It's 50-52 with a Peak of 62.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

policeman51 said:


> It's 50-52 with a Peak of 62.


I am wondering if you may be having issue with cell phone interference. I have that come across at times. I have filters and nothing seems to help. On these channels I have pretty good signal strength also. I'll be interested to see what you find.


----------



## policeman51 (Jan 30, 2017)

So I moved the antenna from the attic to outside at the highest peak of the roof (35ft). Almost fell a few times, lol.
Unfortunately it did not help . The signal strength went up to 53-54, but still got the scrambling.
I am in a metropolitan area so LTE interference could be it. I just purchased a filter and will give it a try, can't hurt.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

sssSMOKING said:


> I am wondering if you may be having issue with cell phone interference. I have that come across at times. I have filters and nothing seems to help. On these channels I have pretty good signal strength also. I'll be interested to see what you find.


I wonder about that too. I had an issue with a channel like that. Discovered it might be interference from a nearby cell tower. I purchased an LTE filter from Channel Master and connected it. Problem solved.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure if this is 100 percent true but I have heard that sometimes a preamp on an antenna can sometimes cause the issue you are having if the station is too close. Any way to disable the preamp and give it a try?


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

MrDell said:


> Not sure if this is 100 percent true but I have heard that sometimes a preamp on an antenna can sometimes cause the issue you are having if the station is too close. Any way to disable the preamp and give it a try?


On the preamp I am using there is no easy way. The preamps I am using (if I remember correct) say they have a built in LTE filter. It's wort mentioning that the weather may affect the LTE interference. Seems like it was worst in the summer than it is now (fall). Anyone else what to chime in?


----------

